# Sneezing, heavy breathing, pellet poops! Help!



## FurBalls (Sep 11, 2012)

A week ago, we rescued Melisa from her owner who is now hospitalized for depression. Melisa was skins and bones. She looked severely under nourished. We started to feed her half of the 3oz canned food twice a day. She seemed doing better but started to show signs of troubles. She sneezes; she doesn't poop every day; if she poops, she left 2 or 3 little black pellets in the litter box; she seems breathing heavily; she curls up and sits quietly in a corner the whole day; she eats less and drinks less; she doesn't like be brushed. We are worried. Any advice? 

Thanks, 

Furballs


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your cat needs to be seen by a vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Irene (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree with Marie - take the cat to see a vet right now. Please keep us updated on her progress - poor girl. Adjustments to a new environment are always difficult, but it sounds like your kitty has some serious health issues that can only be addressed by a doctor.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

She definitely does need to see a vet. I'm not an expert, but 3oz of food per day seems like too little, which could be part of why she's hardly pooping. It also sounds like she might have an upper respiratory infection.


----------



## iguch (Sep 11, 2012)

Poor kitty. I agree with the idea of taking her to the vet straight ahead. I hope Melisa will be fine.


----------

